
What if the world's borders were open - mbkv
http://worldif.economist.com/article/13532/78-trillion-free-lunchv
======
kawera
Yesterday's discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14829936](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14829936)

